# Turbo!



## thepurringirish (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Kitty and I'm a newbie. Got my very first sulcata tortoise on Memorial Day (2011) and he is approximately 2 months old. I named him "Turbo." Pics are below. Enjoy, and any hints or tips would be appreciated 

This is a size comparison from the day I got him.






He really enjoys his daily soakings





Walking around





...skateboarding...





And this is Turbo next to my roommate's 3-year old sulcata, "Jinkx"


----------



## jaizei (Jun 9, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the skateboarding pick! that cracks me up!


----------



## ascott (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if Turbo knows he is going to be as big as Jinkx one day....he is beautiful...so is Jinkx


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 9, 2011)

D'awwww.. that's adorable!! Definitely lovin' the skateboard picture. 
You're lucky to have a roommate who has a sulcata too!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice to meet you Kitty and welcome to the forum! What cute pictures!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and nice photos


----------



## coreyc (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to the TFO Kitty great pic's I never seen a skateboarding sully before he could be be the next Turbo Hawk


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the Pics, love his name.... Welcome to the forum. Before too long we are going to be seeing him on You-Tube doins his skateboarding tricks....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Kitty:

Welcome to the forum!!

Turbo is so cute.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome Kitty and Turbo! That Skateboard pic.... adorable!! Love it <3


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to TFO! Turbo is super cute!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome! Cute tortoise... I especially like the skateboarding picture!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 10, 2011)

haha i like the skateboard picture. Too bad Andy is too big to take one of those know. 

I feel he'd just look at me like "Are you serious?..."


----------



## thepurringirish (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. Turbo and I are excited to be a part of the group.

I do have a question, as I've been doing lots of research in regard to a good variety diet. I've read that sulcatas like to snack on dandelions. Does anyone here feed those; how often; and where would I find some? I'm worried if I pull them off someone's lawn, they may have pesticide spray on them (I don't want Turbo to get sick), but I've never seen them being sold in a store.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ascott (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi...we dont have Sulcatas..we have Ca Desert Tortoises..and they love the Dandelions...the flower and leaves....I have purchased them at our local health food store (only a couple times waiting on ours and my regular locations irrigation was down awhile) I have tried a gazillion times to get the seeds to take root in our yard...very difficult here I think because we don't have much lawn turf ....however, I discovered that a patch has started in the front..we will keep fingers crossed...

You can collect seeds (the white/wish puff balls that the yellow flowers turn into) or you can purchase the seeds at like www.johnnyseed.com or turtlestuff.com may have them....

I would not randomly pick them unless you are certain the patch is pesticide and herbicide free...as your concerns are valid....half the world spends all summer spraying and killing this glorious weed


----------



## thepurringirish (Jun 10, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hi...we dont have Sulcatas..we have Ca Desert Tortoises..and they love the Dandelions...the flower and leaves....I have purchased them at our local health food store (only a couple times waiting on ours and my regular locations irrigation was down awhile) I have tried a gazillion times to get the seeds to take root in our yard...very difficult here I think because we don't have much lawn turf ....however, I discovered that a patch has started in the front..we will keep fingers crossed...
> 
> You can collect seeds (the white/wish puff balls that the yellow flowers turn into) or you can purchase the seeds at like www.johnnyseed.com or turtlestuff.com may have them....
> 
> I would not randomly pick them unless you are certain the patch is pesticide and herbicide free...as your concerns are valid....half the world spends all summer spraying and killing this glorious weed



Thank you very much for the tips! I will check out the "other" grocery stores (organic and health ones) tomorrow morning to see if they have any


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Great.


----------

